# В каких годах выпускались баяны с таким клеймом?



## gte_33 (17 Окт 2021)

Приветствую уважаемые формучане. Подскажите, кто знает в каких годах выпускались баяны с таким клеймом.?


----------



## Kuzalogly (18 Окт 2021)

Глянуть бы весь инструмент для начала... . А это, я так понимаю, клеймо на ЦП. Может, это бригадир Вася Огурцов придумал клеймо своим волевым решением)… .


----------



## gte_33 (18 Окт 2021)

Полагаю 30-х годов.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (20 Окт 2021)

Самоучитель 1927 года. Баян на фото и баян у центрального музыканта на фото самоучителя, на мой взгляд, абсолютно индентичны:
Одинаковое количество кнопок и борин, форма и наклон кнопок левой руки, габариты и форма корпуса, форма грифа, даже болтик по центру на крышке правого полукорпуса. Все это наводит на мысль, что этот инструмент конца 20х, начала 30х годов.


----------



## ugly (21 Окт 2021)

На вид - инструмент фабричный (скорее артельный), как минимум корпус. Такие корпуса выпускались вплоть до годов 60х.
Скорее всего производство артели "Тульская гармония".


----------



## gte_33 (14 Ноя 2021)

Всем привет. Обнаруил такое клеймо. Присутствует только на одной планке тульского цельнопланочного. Что за фамилия? Может кто встречал такую?


----------



## Kuzalogly (15 Ноя 2021)

gte_33 написал(а):


> Обнаруил такое клеймо. Присутствует только на одной планке


Мне кажется вот что- 1. Так не бывает. Клеймо только на одной планке (!), да и то нечитаемо и по краю.

Мне кажется вот что- 2. Инструмент мог ремонтироваться, и ЦП с буквами- не с него. Взяли ЦП из ремфонда, подрезали, подточили, настроили, и voilà. А могли и при создании этого штучного изделия в те пещерные годы использовать имеющийся запас планок от мастеров, но вот не проходили они по геометрии. Получилось кроилово из того что было... .


----------



## gte_33 (15 Ноя 2021)

Я не стал плодить темы, это не баян с фотографии, а точно такой же только другой. И звук у него по интереснее. Более тембровый. Что интересно, у одного ля - 432, у другого 435 герц.


----------



## vev (15 Ноя 2021)

gte_33, 
У классиков было чуть по-другому: « Вот точно такой же миной только больше и другой…»


----------



## MAN (15 Ноя 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Мне кажется вот что- 2


Поддерживаю данную версию. Мне даже кажется вполне возможным вот что- 3. Когда-нибудь на планке будет обнаружено клеймо, содержащее в себе не только фамилию "мастера", но и род занятий (это если в качестве заготовки была использована дверная табличка), а то и даты его рождения и смерти с надписью типа "Покойся с миром!" 
Однако вопрос-то был 


gte_33 написал(а):


> Что за фамилия?


И где ответ на него?

vev, генерал Бурдун в "Дне выборов" про мину, которой дельфины взорвали немецкий крейсер, говорил "только меньше и другой". Ох уж эти любители классики с плохой памятью!


----------



## vev (15 Ноя 2021)

MAN, 
Ну.... Были сомнения, но проверить было лень... В кине мина маленькая была... Исключительно опираясь на этот факт сделал столь судьбоносную ошибку...


----------



## Kuzalogly (16 Ноя 2021)

MAN написал(а):


> где ответ на него?


Даю ответ. ТПХАПЛОВ. Пойдёт?


----------



## kep (16 Ноя 2021)

MAN написал(а):


> Ох уж эти любители классики с плохой памятью!


Ага, критиков со склерозом это тоже касается


----------



## MAN (16 Ноя 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> ТПХАПЛОВ. Пойдёт?


В принципе почему бы и нет, хотя лично мне почему-то представляется более вероятной фамилия МИХАЙЛОВ.


----------



## Kuzalogly (16 Ноя 2021)

MAN написал(а):


> фамилия МИХАЙЛОВ


Конфигуративно не совсем конфигурируется с фото. К тому же "Тпхаплов"- сколько романтики и мелодичности!)))


----------



## MAN (16 Ноя 2021)

С тем, что фамилия ТПХАПЛОВ гораздо благозвучнее, романтичнее, да и куда более распространена, нежели МИХАЙЛОВ, я не спорю, но вот три вертикальные палочки в прописной печатной букве "Т" (если считать первую букву именно ею) меня несколько смущают, тем более, что средняя "палочка" там больше смахивает на, хотя и очень узкую, но всё-таки раздваивающуюся нижнюю часть "галочки" (V), характерной для буквы "М". Ну а высоко расположенные и, благодаря этому, оказавшиеся отрезанными косые перекладины в буквах "И" и "Й" меня как раз не удивляют, так что на мой взгляд конфигуративно в данной конфигурации всё очень даже неплохо конфигурируется именно с моей версией.


----------

